# Forums "Seniority"



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

On another forum, several guys have been there since "day one". They get away with murder!

Other, less senior members, receive rebuke, and reprimands, from an Admin. whose behavior besmirches the forum rules also.

Does seniority, then, carry such "weight"? 

Should it?    imp


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 27, 2015)

imp said:


> On another forum, several guys have been there since "day one". They get away with murder!
> 
> Other, less senior members, receive rebuke, and reprimands, from an Admin. whose behavior besmirches the forum rules also.
> 
> ...



Blimey imp.
You are being brave posting this thread, and perhaps you have lit a fire! 
I think that there is a possibility that long serving members in forums perhaps do get a bit more consideration.
After all, possibly we are all guilty of looking after our 'friends' more favourably than people we have only just met.
In this life, it isn't a case of what you know, but who you know which gets one the best consideration with people in life.
But No, of course seniority in the pecking order should not carry such 'weight'.
I fear that it does in some forums though. If not this one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

Different forums, different cultures, I think. 

I've been here for a while and admit that I get away with some stuff that newer members could not. But then, Matrix and Seabreeze know that I have a few mental challenges and they're very understanding. 

If you want a "rough boy" forum, try joining some of the ones on the "dark Net" - yowza! :cower:

I think it all boils down to - in this world there are "Should be's" and there are "the way it is's".


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 27, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Different forums, different cultures, I think.
> 
> I've been here for a while and admit that I get away with some stuff that newer members could not. But then, Matrix and Seabreeze know that I have a few mental challenges and they're very understanding.
> 
> ...



I must admire you for admitting that you get some favouritism around here SifuPhil.layful:
If I last that long, perhaps my day will come also!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Philly, what is the dark net? Or is that just a Phillischizm??


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> I must admire you for admitting that you get some favouritism around here SifuPhil.layful:
> If I last that long, perhaps my day will come also!



I think my threat of suicide-bombing their servers might have had something to do with it as well ... nthego:



Shalimar said:


> Philly, what is the dark net? Or is that just a Phillischizm??



Oh, no, the dark net is a real thing.  Did you ever hear about the website that was selling guns, drugs and such? (Silk Road) That's just one site on the dark net. If you look at the Internet as an iceberg, the dark net is the huge mass beneath.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I belong to a number of internet discussion boards.  I'm extremely active on one.  A little less active on about 5 more... including this one.  My thoughts are this.  I own none of the internet boards.  Hence, my posting there is a privilege, not a right.  So, if those who own the boards or those who give extra time as moderators, etc. have some "favoritism" tossed their way... that's just fine by me.  If I don't like what I see or hear, I am not bound by any fetters to remain on a specific board.  

The one golf board I'm most active on does not allow any politics or religion posts.  We have a small "family" of members who have been together on the board for nigh on to 20 years.  If we were to live next door to each other, we might never speak once we learned each others political bent.  
I post some to a strictly political forum.  That one is unique in that the posters call each other every name in the book and come back for more.  It's sorta fun in that you can try to rile up "the other side", while you fume at someone else's post.  Yet, you come away with the feeling that any and all would give any member the shirt off their back if needed.  It's political banter, with an undertone of actual caring about the Country and each other.
One golf board I no longer post to opened a political/religion section.  That has destroyed the board since anyone who doesn't agree politically is even chastised when posting golf related items.

I have told the folks who seem to own/moderate this board that any time I post something out of line to please advise me.  It's not mine to judge what is appropriate.  I will make every attempt to NEVER wage a personal attack.  To me, that's over the line.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2015)

Another :weird:

Variations by OP of the same theme.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Philly. I had heard about Silk Road. Eek.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 27, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I belong to a number of internet discussion boards.  I'm extremely active on one.  A little less active on about 5 more... including this one.  My thoughts are this.  I own none of the internet boards.  Hence, my posting there is a privilege, not a right.  So, if those who own the boards or those who give extra time as moderators, etc. have some "favoritism" tossed their way... that's just fine by me.  If I don't like what I see or hear, I am not bound by any fetters to remain on a specific board.
> 
> The one golf board I'm most active on does not allow any politics or religion posts.  We have a small "family" of members who have been together on the board for nigh on to 20 years.  If we were to live next door to each other, we might never speak once we learned each others political bent.
> I post some to a strictly political forum.  That one is unique in that the posters call each other every name in the book and come back for more.  It's sorta fun in that you can try to rile up "the other side", while you fume at someone else's post.  Yet, you come away with the feeling that any and all would give any member the shirt off their back if needed.  It's political banter, with an undertone of actual caring about the Country and each other.
> ...



Thank you for a very interesting post Grumpy Ol' Man.
You seem to have cracked your forum way of going on.
I will try and keep what you say there in my mind for future thinking!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 27, 2015)

We're all human (well, I think I look human, but still think that space-ship will be back for me one day).  It's like my friend Reta, we went to school together, and so we are going to carry on way more when yacking, then I would, or she would, with someone we just met  It takes awhile to get to know folks too, their sense of humor, temperament etc.  

With that said, I've moved around a lot in my life, since I was a kid, and it is always hard to be the "new" person because I see all these "buddies".  It just takes some time is all, and you are part of, when you step up and become so  Heaven knows there are places we would not want to be part of  So we have the choice, at least I hope we do in those cases


----------



## Zante (Sep 27, 2015)

I never think about it - just continue with whatever conversation is going and sometimes start one when I get an inspirational moment!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 27, 2015)

Maybe it depends on who you know.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 27, 2015)

Zante said:


> I never think about it - just continue with whatever conversation is going and sometimes start one when I get an inspirational moment!



Excellent Zante, way to be denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 27, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Maybe it depends on who you know.
> 
> View attachment 22045



LMAO, omg, Shirley!!!!!!!!!!:lol1:


----------



## Shirley (Sep 27, 2015)

Our Phil gets around.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow, Philly, I knew you were "connected," I just assumed it was to a crime family. Oops, my bad. Sorry.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 27, 2015)

That's on Saturday night. This one was Sunday morning. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 27, 2015)

LOL Shalimar  Yep, Phil has friends in high places


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Our Phil gets around.



I was just wandering by and needed to use the restroom - honest!



Shalimar said:


> Wow, Philly, I knew you were "connected," I just assumed it was to a crime family. Oops, my bad. Sorry.



I am, but they - never mind. 



Shirley said:


> That's on Saturday night. This one was Sunday morning. :rofl::rofl:



Yeah, I was in "good boy" mode. 



nwlady said:


> LOL Shalimar  Yep, Phil has friends in high places



More like, in some places Phil has high friends ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

So much for water seeking it's own level cheeseman. Apparently in your case, it runs uphill? Snickerrrr.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok, I'll fix it






Later, that same day:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Denise, lolololololol.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 27, 2015)

Can't you just see our Phil with those guys!  He'd be in the backseat bogart'in that joint!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 27, 2015)

imp said:


> On another forum, several guys have been there since "day one". They get away with murder!
> 
> Other, less senior members, receive rebuke, and reprimands, from an Admin. whose behavior besmirches the forum rules also.
> 
> ...


This forum is privately operated so I feel what the operators do is pretty much their business.  I have always seen both mod an administrator very fair in their decisions.  I don't think you'll find many if any who feel differently.


----------



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Another :weird:
> 
> Variations by OP of the same theme.



AC, if it seems that way to you, the point was missed that previous OP was aimed specifically at a target, whereas this OP is a generalized question regarding whether favoritism ought, or ought not, be carried out extensively.

Sorry that was not clear.    imp


----------



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This forum is privately operated so I feel what the operators do is pretty much their business.  I have always seen both mod an administrator very fair in their decisions.  I don't think you'll find many if any who feel differently.



I  had not meant to compare to _this_ forum, but rather gather thoughts in general. I agree Admin here has been helpful, to me, and is tolerant of a lot of my nonsense.    imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 27, 2015)

OK, I understand.


----------



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> OK, I understand.



Wow, ya squinched me, Jim! Just glanced at the avatar, my sight's failing  to, apparently, read the post thinking it was some new member called Superman, and now I realized....

imp


----------



## Shirley (Sep 27, 2015)

Our Jimmy Boy gets around,too.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 27, 2015)

LOLLLLL, shirley, I'm running out of clean undies now dang it!  Every time I get a dry pair on, I make the mistake of reading your replies, LMAO!!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 27, 2015)

Better watch out, Denise. You might be next.


----------



## Linda (Sep 27, 2015)

Zante said:


> I never think about it - just continue with whatever conversation is going and sometimes start one when I get an inspirational moment!




Same here, I have never thought about this and I guess I assumed we were all treated the same.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 27, 2015)

Shirley you are a funny girl.  Like I've always said, you have a great sense of humor....


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Shirley is great. She and Jujube are so funny.


----------



## Linda (Sep 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Shirley is great. She and Jujube are so funny.


They sure are!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

Linda said:


> They sure are!



Seconded and thirded.

... um ... and, uh, .... fourthed ... and ... layful:


----------



## fishfulthinking (Sep 30, 2015)

_Imp I think it is the very nature of the beast...the beast being the human.
In any group senior members "push the limits and get away with more than the newbies are allowed"
I have been on a number of forms in the past where it is almost like a school yard. I believe it is wrong, nobody should take more liberties than anyone else but it happens._


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

May I take the liberty of inviting everyone to a party at Jim's house? 




Party's on, Folks!


----------



## Linda (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes you may Shirley, it sounds fun.  What is the date of his party?


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

*You're late already. *


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2015)

Too funny!


----------



## Linda (Sep 30, 2015)

Shirley said:


> *You're late already. *


Reginald will be disappointed to hear that, he already has his hat on and was all ready to go! He was hoping it was an early Halloween party.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

Good looking date you have there, Linda, but he needs a little meat on his bones.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

Shirley, Shirley, Shirley,tsk, tsk, tsk....


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't you tsk me!  Go get me a beer!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

Before I get mad and won't have it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm senior here - get ME a beer first!


----------



## imp (Sep 30, 2015)

*The Brewery*

Awright, awright already! Bein' as, yer all talkin' beer all of a sudden, and whereas, I happened to be bottling mine today, here's the scene in our brewing kitchen, 30 minutes ago!  imp


----------



## Falcon (Sep 30, 2015)

I can't see any relevance of seniority in any forum.  If you're a member, that's all that matters.
We all have equal opportunity here regardless of when we joined. To me, it's hardly worth discussing.


----------



## Linda (Sep 30, 2015)

That is quite a brewery you have going there imp.  My husband would probably like to visit you.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 30, 2015)

Perhaps I'm naive, but I have never seen any issues of seniority here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 30, 2015)

I was on another forum for many years and got in trouble and banned but they wanted to straighten it out with me and wanted me back.  The person I had the problem with didn't like me coming back but hadn't been there nearly as long as I was.  I haven't been here very long or posting much.  Haven't felt a connection here, sorry.


----------



## imp (Sep 30, 2015)

Annie, as far as I am concerned, you will always be welcome nhere!

Butterfly, your feelings are very appreciated.

Lin, ya ain't seen the half of it! The thought of posting it just struck me! I have about 6 gallons to bottle, and I took the pics halfway through!  imp


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Annie I am sorry you don't feel a connection here at sf. If I may ask, what do you think would be helpful in making you feel connected with the forum?


----------



## grannyjo (Oct 1, 2015)

Think I'm just about called a senior here,  though I don't post too often. Maybe it's just a time thing.

Been registered for a while.

Come in a post sometimes, but not very often.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 1, 2015)

grannyjo said:


> Think I'm just about called a senior here,  though I don't post too often. Maybe it's just a time thing.
> 
> Been registered for a while.
> 
> Come in a post sometimes, but not very often.



The logo changes after a certain number of posts...It is built in the software..


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 1, 2015)

lmao


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 1, 2015)

burp all I have is texting on my phone sorry for short burps imean messages lol


----------

